# Cgc



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson passed his CGC evaluation this evening. I was thrilled. The last exercise was the one I wasn't sure he would pass, but he only whimpered a few times during the 3 minute out of sight stay. The evaluator holding him was wonderful. It was a really good experience.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Both of you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! That is wonderful.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Job Jackson & Mom!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! Good job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations to both of you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Way to go Team Jackson!! Congratulations


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray! Congratulations! It's a great accomplishment.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome job, Team Jackson!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!

It's a wonderful feeling isn't it? Enjoy!!


----------

